# I can see his backbone :(



## Sc00bs

My Vizsla is now 9 mths old and recently his backbone has started showing.
Hes always been a terrible picky eater nothing like my Weimeraner who gulps it down like shes never going to eat again, while hes taking the odd bite.
They both eat royal Cannis junior but I have recently been giving them both a tin of pedigree puppy food in the morning and Beau my Vizsla another tin in the evening.
Hes even fussy with treats my Weim will take hers and off she goes he will look at it like omg really what do I want that for.
Hes not over exercised at all as I had read about being careful.
I weighed him which was a laugh trying to hold him and stand on the bathroom scales as hes a big boy and he weighed 27.66kg 4st 5lbs.
His coat is shiny his nose is wet and hes happy and bouncy.
I am trying Iams large breed puppy mixed with his wet food yesterday he loved it today hes left just under half a bowl.
Help


----------



## v-john

He's likely fine. You don't want him fat. In my opinion, too many of today's dogs are overweight. Post a picture of him. I've never known an animal to starve to death with food in front of it.  

It just sounds like to me, he's a healthy growing boy and is just going through a growth phase. 


(FYI. If you want to weigh him, step on the scale and weigh yourself. Then hold him and step on the scale and subtract the two numbers. Tah dah!  )


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/12/satin-balls.html

This post on redbirddog is five-years old when Bailey was just over two-years old. 

As V-John said a picture would be great. You can make up a batch and add the satin balls as a treat. Dogs love them.

Here is a picture from yesterday of Bailey and Chloe (7 and 8 years-old). We hike A LOT and they both can get thinner fast. Bailey burns calories faster than Chloe.
Some Vizslas just naturally burn calories faster than others and you'll have to find the right amount. 

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## Sc00bs

I took this today trouble is with him he doesnt stay still long enough lol


----------



## Oscar-vizzle

He looks pretty perfect to me! Beautiful


----------



## Sc00bs

Thanks hes my baby
After looking at other peoples pictures and reading alot of stuff on here I am not so worried.
He is my first Vizsla and my previous dogs a cross breed and a Dalmation who I lost to old age illnesses both ate loads so he seems worryingly picky and slow at eating.
I also have a Weimeraner and she eats her food really quick but while shes eating he will stand there watching her for a few mins before he eats another mouthful.
After having a Vizsla omg I would never have another breed he is so loving and the velcro bit lol is so true. he will climb up into the smallest space on the sofa just to sit next to me even if that means his front paws are on my shoulder and hes glued to my side.


----------



## MCD

I think at some point before we had Dharma spayed(18 months) she looked worse than that. It's when you start seeing too many ribs too. We had trouble getting her to eat and digestive upset was a problem for our "little girl". We ended up mixing 2 kinds of kibble together rather than just stopping one altogether. This seemed to work. As Dharma gets older we have had less digestive upset and I like what the mixture of the 2 kibbles brings to her health. As long as they are healthy and happy should be your concern.


----------



## tknafox2

I Think he looks wonderful!! He is a very handsome boy, and he is at a young age so he hasn't really started to muscle up yet, which he will
certainly do... especially being an intact male. What is your boys name??
Thanks for sharing his adorableness with us... I LOVE the tail shot!!!


----------



## mswhipple

Yeah, I think he is pretty darn gorgeous!! 

As others have said, it's a rare dog that would starve himself to death. 
If you keep experimenting a little, you will hit upon just the right food or combination of foods for him. 

My boy's Vet once said that some dogs demand a lot of variety. Willie has a regular rotation of brands, and I switch brands every so often. After all, how would you like to eat the same food for every meal, day after day, for your whole life? Anyhow... you have a beautiful boy!!


----------



## pippylongstocking

I wouldn't worry if I were you. He looks perfect to me. Gorgeous looking boy. xx


----------



## Sc00bs

His name is Beau but he gets called anything from Bo Bo, Beauble, Beaubeau, Beaubunny, and Bunnybear.
I know I'm so sad but I love him to bits


----------



## MCD

Please don't get me started on the good, bad, just awful or silly nick names or whatever we call our vizslas........ That is a whole other thread unto itself!


----------



## Vizsla_Luka

Not sure if I'm meant to start a new thread in this situation but wanted to post on here because I was also thinking that my 9 month old boy is looking a bit on the skinny side. I upped his food intake for a few days and whilst he's also a picky eater, he eats all his dinner which is home made raw (acana lamb and apple kibble in the morning) he'd often leave part of his breakfast. My boy has his hip bones also quite prominent as well as ribs but I think he put a bit of weight on in the last few days (sorry for sideways picture, not sure why my phone keeps doing that ?!)

He's 63cm to his shoulder and 25.5kg...by the looks of other advice on here I shouldn't be worried if he's acting himself and full of energy ? (which he is !)


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/taking-after-master-us-pets-obese-too.html

Vizsla Luke, the pictures were hard to tell. Have him stand tall and square in good lighting. There is information of contours of dogs in the above link. 

Too many ribs and spine showing is what you're looking for in bulking him up. Not too much.
Satin Balls never hurt and dogs love them.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## gingerling

It is hard to tell from the pics, which means it's probably not an obvious problem. Typically, you shouldn't see much more than a hint of rib, and usually no hip or the top of the back bone. But, at 9 months, they're typically gangly and weedy anyways. If you think you see more than you should, add more to his food, and if he's not eating it all, consider a food change.


----------



## harrigab

He looks good to me, he'll still be growing and sometimes they can grow upwards at a faster rate than outwards. My 2 wires tend to "graze" rather than wolf their food down too.


----------



## dextersmom

Sc00bs said:


> My Vizsla is now 9 mths old and recently his backbone has started showing.
> Hes always been a terrible picky eater nothing like my Weimeraner who gulps it down like shes never going to eat again, while hes taking the odd bite.


Totally normal... for both breeds  

Our V was very skinny until about age 2, when he started to actually have an appetite and fill out some. I could feel 3-5 vertebrae of his backbone at any given time. It drove me crazy! We added Nutrical to his food when he was looking especially skinny, to give him some more calories. Do the best you can, but really, it just seems to improve with age.

And it's so much better for their health (joints, etc.) to be on the skinnier side vs. the chubby side of things!


----------



## harrigab

hunted out a couple of pics of Ruby and her brother Oscar, first pic is a few days after their first birthday, second pic from a couple of weeks ago, 3.5 years later. They both look skinny at 12 month old


----------



## Vizsla_Luka

Oh good to see others! I'm which case I think Luka is just about right. In any case he seems to have filled out slightly over the last week since upping his food. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizsla_Luka

Looking less skinny 🙌

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc00bs

I took Beau to the vet yesterday because you know what its like I was still worried and he said hes fine.
He said he is athletic this is how he should look.
Also he said imagin a 15 to 16 year old boy a gangly teen as he put it all leggy and skinny looking.
Evedently 9mths is a gangly teen


----------



## Vizsla_Luka

Great news ! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilyloo

Also, with some dogs you can just see their backbone even if they're a healthy weight. Ruby is around 47 pounds, a perfectly healthy petite female V, but I've been able to see a few of her vertebrae in the middle of her spine for most of her adult life. She isn't too ribby and looks healthy otherwise, sooooo I guess it's just the way she's built.


----------



## Sc00bs

Although my Beau looks bigger than your V he is a similar build.
I can see his backbone when he leans forward and also his hip bones but the vet says he is athletic and fine.
He is a fussy eater geez I actually have to sit on the floor next to him and encourage him to eat but he is getting better. whereas my Weimeraner geez she is a dustbin on legs and eats hers and is ready to eat his after, this is another reason I sit there to stop cowbag as I lovingly call her nicking his food.
Hes shiny bouncy and not at all ill but it still doesn't stop me from worrying.


----------



## dextersmom

Sc00bs said:


> He is a fussy eater geez I actually have to sit on the floor next to him and encourage him to eat but he is getting better. whereas my Weimeraner geez she is a dustbin on legs and eats hers and is ready to eat his after, this is another reason I sit there to stop cowbag as I lovingly call her nicking his food.


Hahahaha well if it makes you feel better, that exact same scenario plays out at my house every day, too!

(This is an old picture... but some things never change!)


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Partners in crime and play-the best of friends 

Wish a GSP was there too 

Happy Easter #


----------



## Sc00bs

My Weim is Blue other than wanting to nick his food they get on fine.
Shes 13mths hes 10 mths hes so much bigger tho already.


----------



## cuddlebuglove

Oh MY! 8) what a gorgeous pair they make! I am surprised that the two of sleep on their own bed instead of yours ; !


----------

